# My friend won't leave me alone



## Sorrows (Dec 12, 2013)

He literally expects me to spend every second of my free time with him. He acts as if we are in a relationship. If I turn him down on an offer to hang out or do something, he'll freak out on me and cuss me out. The funny thing is, I've had other friends just like this. Do I just attract clingy control freaks or something? UGH


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe hes in love with u? Lol
Seriously tho i dno have u talked to him about it and asked if he could give u some space??


----------



## CraZzyChiC (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds like he just needs to know how you feel, if you don't tell him about it he is just going to continue to do it


----------

